# What are your thoughts about this? Future space launch facility possibly coming to Wurtsmith



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

https://nbc25news.com/news/state/os...arns-new-life-as-future-space-launch-facility


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Classic8Track (Jan 23, 2020)

Perhaps a bit early to speculate on the economic benefits, but it sounds promising for sure.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I wonder if that would bring a new version of PFAS to that beautiful area, and river? The property really isn't all that large, when you consider the launching of Space rockets. I would be very concerned about the safety of the neighbors. But it would be way cool to watch rockets launch up-close. I've watched them launch at Cape Canaveral a few times, and it is great.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

It will screw up the carp fishing


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

Wonder how Connie and Doug Kalitta of Kalitta Air feel about this? They have been using the hangars, runways and machine shops there since about the time the base closed. Not to mention the other businesses and people who still live on the base.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

Fishndude said:


> I wonder if that would bring a new version of PFAS to that beautiful area, and river? The property really isn't all that large, when you consider the launching of Space rockets. I would be very concerned about the safety of the neighbors. But it would be way cool to watch rockets launch up-close. I've watched them launch at Cape Canaveral a few times, and it is great.


Looks like it's going to be done with horizontal launches, probably won't be seeing any big rockets like Cape Canaveral.


----------



## NbyNW (Jun 30, 2012)

I’ve read a lot about this, it is currently just for horizontal launches, where a rocket is released from a plane in the air. It appears the vertical launches and the headquarters could be located at separate locations. 
I am concerned about the environmental impact as the surrounding areas are mostly public lands, and increasing population densities and industrial growth leads to more pollution and garbage.
I am curious as these articles keep mentioning 1000 jobs, but when I’ve read about other space ports around the US, many are not at full capacity or even being utilized and there is lots of speculation in the industry.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Great, likely to add to the contaminants in the soil and groundwater in the area already... And 23 is going to support the level of traffic dictated by such a facility, heavy trucks, etc.???? I think not!!!!


----------



## Bay BornNRaised (Oct 23, 2017)

Don't need another "Test" site.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Better to keep such facilitates in CA or FLA where the oceans provide some level of cover in case of another Challenger. Don't think the Big Mac and our surrounding pristine beauty needs such a possibility of disaster.


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Well, I guess I'm for it. It's best to use the base for something useful. As for environmental problems, I'm only guessing but I would bet the surrounding area is a contamination nightmare; does that mean we shouldn't worry about that, of course not. As for the Kalittas, don't really know what the plans are there, hopefully they can stay there, but who knows.


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks like taxpayers paying for studies on the feasibility at this time.

Some of the development work for the site will be funded through a $2 million supplemental appropriation for fiscal year 2019, from a state grant designed to determine the feasibility of creating a launch site.


----------

